

Red Alert app offers a Yo update on missile attacks - jaynos
http://www.timesofisrael.com/red-alert-app-offers-a-yo-update-on-missile-attacks/

======
BrandonMarc
So along with the Red Alert app which has been available for 2 years now,
they've teamed up with the Yo! app to provide a secondary channel for their
alert broadcasts. Interesting.

In a way this is also a story of an Israeli startup (the Red Alert app)
teaming up with a shiny new Silicon Valley startup (Yo!).

This shorter British article provides a bit more background about the
collaboration: [http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/yo-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/yo-
messaging-app-used-to-alert-israelis-about-incoming-rocket-
attacks-9594115.html)

------
oftenwrong
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

